# Konoha Theatre Thread Directory



## Ms. Jove (Oct 27, 2010)

The Theatre has been reorganized in order to provide a more focused, more navigable experience for the section. The Theatre has grown tremendously in the last couple of years, and we felt it was a necessary move in order to continue that growth. Making "Television" a subsection was a very difficult decision, once which was thoroughly talked through. We hope you continue the excellent activity levels that came before this realignment.


The Directory remains the same, but for two changes. The "Genre" category was heavily television-based. I want you to build on that. I've added the "Network" (ie, Sci Fi Network, FXX Network, etc.) category to it. The other change is that I've removed the "Speculation" category, which was entirely film-based.

We've broken it up into several categories:


Television Programs
Qualitative Threads
Genre & Network Threads
Speculative Threads
Significant Threads


*Qualitative Threads* being threads that involve questions of: 

The Greatest
The Best
The Most 
Your Favorite
The Top 5/10/whatever


*Speculative Threads* will be for movies that are either rumored or in the early stages of production, without a release date set. *It will serve as the Film's official thread once the release date is set. DO NOT MAKE A NEW THREAD.*



*A Few Things*​


It took an absurd amount of effort to construct this thread. Do NOT disregard it. Make threads without consulting it and you'll be punished.
This thread does not absolve you from checking on your own to see if a thread has been made. If it's on Page 2 but hasn't been added to this list, and you make a duplicate, you're definitely getting punished.
A number of these threads are total garbage. If you feel like you could make a better one, let us know and we might allow it.
If you feel that something is missing, or if there's an error, let us know.


Now, we present to you, The Television Theaterre.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Oct 27, 2010)

*Television Programs*​















































































































































9726


----------



## Ms. Jove (Oct 27, 2010)

*Part 2*​










































































































































10757


----------



## Ms. Jove (Oct 27, 2010)

*Part 3*​















































































































































9322


----------



## Ms. Jove (Oct 27, 2010)

*Part 4*​


















































































































































10493


----------



## Ms. Jove (Oct 27, 2010)

*Part 5*​






































































































4053


----------



## Ms. Jove (Oct 27, 2010)

*Qualitative Threads*​
























































*Genre, Network, etc.*​
















*Significant Threads*​



































9669


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 31, 2013)

Here it go.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 15, 2015)

All caught up.

Some of you are totally clueless about how to make a decent OP.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Sep 20, 2015)

Save Point.


----------

